# bottom bracket shell and rear wheel vertical dropout



## heliphil (27 Jan 2011)

Hi

If anyone has a broken aluminium or carbon frame with the bottom bracket shell and rear wheel vertical dropout intact , I would love to have them - I am in the process of building a carbon frame from scratch for my daughter and after paying out for the carbon and epoxy resin would like some of the other bits fairly cheaply !!!


----------



## mickle (27 Jan 2011)

Gosh! Good luck - and keep us posted!


----------



## Night Train (29 Jan 2011)

I think I might have two steel ones that I got from a frame builder many, many years ago. They have never been fitted to a frame as I was going to build a frame then but never got around to it so I should be able to spare one of them.

If I can find them I will send you a photo to see if it is what you want.


----------

